# EF Ramadan Iftar - WITH ALL THE DETAILS



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok everyone, here goes: 

Reservation for Iftar has been made at the Copthorne Hotel under my name - DEBBIE for 10 people for Sunday, 7th August 2011

Please purchase your vouchers from the website below and let me know as soon as you are confirmed. If the number goes over 10, then I can call and let them know in advance.

Moosavings Deal

Today's Deal: AED 59 instead of AED 120 for a lavish Arabic Iftar Buffet, including Soft drinks & Beverages at the Copthorne Hotel!

Location:
Copthorne Hotel - The Millennium Hotels Group 
Copthorne Hotel Dubai, Port Saeed, Deira, Dubai, UAE.
Hotels | Official Site Millennium and Copthorne Hotels

Contact:
04 2950500
04 2094282

Details:
Enjoy lavish, homemade style dishes from across the region, mouth-watering desserts and traditional juices in an authentic Arabic atmosphere. AED 59 only instead of AED 120 for an UNLIMITED Iftar Buffet, including Soft drinks & Beverages from the prestigious Copthorne Hotel of The Millennium Hotels Group. Experience your iftar in style and elegance. Live Cooking Station, authentic Arabic buffet with Unlimited soft drinks & beverages, classy ambience and an amazing 51% discount – all to give you the perfect decision for your IFTAR TREAT!

Terms of use:
Voucher cannot be redeemed for cash.
Unlimited vouchers can be bought for yourself and as gifts for friends.
Arabic Iftar Buffet, Unlimited soft drinks & beverages.
Live Cooking Station.
Valet parking is available.
Validity is 30 days (Holy month of Ramadan)
Deal will be sold out upon reaching 500 vouchers.
Vouchers will be sent IMMEDIATELY.
Vouchers can be used immediately upon receiving. 
RESERVATION is mandatory. Vouchers will not be accepted without reservation. Please call 04 2094282.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

See you all there 

I will be the 30 year old single good looking white guy


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hot damn! I knew this Iftar was a good idea!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I lived next door for over a year and never went in, this could be the perfect excuse


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

OK I took you all at your word and have bought vouchers so my wife and I and the boys are in (boys are 11 and 9)


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

PS What time on the 7th?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Mitchell  You are new. Iftar begins at sunset.


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ha Ha, I'm not a s niave as that

:clap2:

Howver having lost my boy scout diary with times for sunrise/sunset and the tides I was hoping for a sdlightly more modern take on when to meet.

I will aim for 6:30 and see I guess. If we're late then leaave some food for us and if we're early we'll wait patiently till they let us in p)!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, you can send the sms to get DAILY sms letting you know the timings of all the call to prayers.  

Or Sehri & Iftar times for Dubai, United Arab Emirates | Sehri & Iftar Times | Ramadan 2011 is useful.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm in. 

Bought a voucher and look forward to seeing you guys on Sunday around 6.30ish.

Sherry


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It will be great to see you all 

Mr. Rossi, should we count you in? Would be nice to put a face behind the name.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Hot damn! I knew this Iftar was a good idea!


So you gracefully admit your intentions hey!!!!!

Attract folks with FOOD and then BINGO? I have to admit that's a nice bait.

Jokes aside, I've never been to a Iftar before and I guess there is going to be an insane amount of food there right as we will meet several folks breaking fast coming " sorta" at once....

So I think I will need to fast that they hey!!!

I also learned one new thing. There is a calendar showing the timings of when the sun goes up and down everyday. I have never seen anything like that too, but I loved the due deligence. Something to admire!

Cheers!


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey everyone.. booked for 2.. looking fwd to meet you all..

Cheers


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

ky1976 said:


> Hey everyone.. booked for 2.. looking fwd to meet you all..
> 
> Cheers


Pammy add another 2 

Looking forward to meeting up with you again Ky 

See y'all Sunday


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> Pammy add another 2
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up with you again Ky
> 
> See y'all Sunday


Great.. Would be nice to see you again..


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone else had a problem with multiple vouchers? I've purchased 2 and now voucher been emailed to me to print off, it doesn't stipulate the number of vouchers. I've spoken to hotel and been told to call back in 10 mins whilst he investigates and MooSavings won't answer their 'phone....


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Ignore what I've just said guys. A separate email has just arrived for the other voucher.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I bought 4 vouchers and selected the "cash on delivery" option. Let's hope they get to me on time!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So....this is the count so far. Looks like I'm going to have to amend our reservation. :clap2:

Jynxgirl
Pamela
Md000 + 1
Mictchell + 3
5Sherry
Infamous
Ky1976 + 1
Petrolhead + 1
Ipshi + 1 (tentantive)


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

looks like a good group... i'll be there +1 if i can find transportation for the +1


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Just bought a voucher, count me in.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Great, the numbers are growing


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Also just bought a voucher. I am in. 
Trying to get some friends to join as well.

Also, if anyone needs a ride from the Marina/JBR (or close), let me know.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

There's another tentative 2 with me


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just got a call saying that they can only take a maximum of 10 people on this Moosavings deal. So now I've booked 2 tables for a total of 16. One is under my name (Debbie) and the other under the name of Jill.

May I please ask someone to call and make a booking for 6 under their name? The number is 04 209 4282. Thanks


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

is the group going to be more than 16?

why dont you do a headcount?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I just got a call saying that they can only take a maximum of 10 people on this Moosavings deal. So now I've booked 2 tables for a total of 16. One is under my name (Debbie) and the other under the name of Jill.
> 
> May I please ask someone to call and make a booking for 6 under their name? The number is 04 209 4282. Thanks


I'll call them Pammy


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Booked


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Petrolhead! So now there are 3 tables booked under Debbie, Jill and Petrolhead 

Ipshi, we're 16 for now and with Petrolhead's and Indo's tentative pluses joining, we could be about 18 - 20.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Thanks Petrolhead! So now there are 3 tables booked under Debbie, Jill and Petrolhead
> 
> Ipshi, we're 16 for now and with Petrolhead's and Indo's tentative pluses joining, we could be about 18 - 20.


1) Jynxgirl
2) Pamela (no kid, Pam?)
3/4) Md000 + 1
5/6/7/8) Mictchell + 3
9) 5Sherry
10) Infamous
11/12) Ky1976 + 1
13/14/15/16) Petrolhead + 1 +2 (tentative)
17/18) Ipshi + 1 (tentative) 
19) Mr. Rossi
20) IndoMLA

That is 20 inclusive of the 3 tentative individuals.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Thanks Petrolhead! So now there are 3 tables booked under Debbie, Jill and Petrolhead
> 
> Ipshi, we're 16 for now and with Petrolhead's and Indo's tentative pluses joining, we could be about 18 - 20.


Sorry Pammy, so as not to confuse anyone - my table is booked under the name of Cathy


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> 1) Jynxgirl
> 2) Pamela (no kid, Pam?)
> 3/4) Md000 + 1
> 5/6/7/8) Mictchell + 3
> ...



Updated


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Am I the only newbie attending?? Also on my own...may ask some work friends if they want to attend too


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

5herry said:


> Am I the only newbie attending?? Also on my own...may ask some work friends if they want to attend too


It's an EF gathering... So that should be your last worry. Don't go by Senior expat titles under the names.. And of course you could bring anyone you like.. More the merrier. Besides the whole point of gathering is to meet new people.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

2 more vouchers booked for 2 more attendees!


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

5herry said:


> Am I the only newbie attending?? Also on my own...may ask some work friends if they want to attend too



my family and I are all New too.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't worry 5herry, you will be fine. I only know Jynxy and Ipshi from this group and have met IndoMLA once; will be meeting everyone else for the first time. So it's going to be great!


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

No worries. Just didn't want it to be one of those events where people stay in their 'cliques' or with people they come with but as KY1976 says the whole point is to meet new people so obviously unwarranted concerns!

I'm looking forward to putting some faces to the names and meeting you guys.

Thanks very much for organising Pamela.


Sx


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahrgs, I am always so prone to peer pressure... booked! 

@ IndoMLA: That ride from Marina might be a good thing, can we get in touch for this?
@ Debbie: After buying the voucher, do I have to call the restaurant and add to your reservation or do you collect the participants and update the restaurant daily? 
@ Ipshi, by mid-next-week you can call me "Agent 00Iftar"... so many buffets... thanks for the info in the first place.

Cheers guys!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

5herry said:


> No worries. Just didn't want it to be one of those events where people stay in their 'cliques' or with people they come with but as KY1976 says the whole point is to meet new people so obviously unwarranted concerns!
> 
> I'm looking forward to putting some faces to the names and meeting you guys.
> 
> ...


No worries 5herry, don't think there's any 'clique' on here as such. Everyone seems warm and friendly so come along and mingle. Am sure you'll feel one of the crowd. Look forward to meeting you on Sunday


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm in!!!!!! I'm so excited this is going to be my first EF event and on my side of town (i can literally go walking) and my first Iftar! This is excting!!!! I'm in, by myself so I'm a bit scared/shy.... i hope i will have a great time though...

I also bought cash on delivery, but it said might take up to 3 days after deal is closed, I'm hoping I will get my voucher BEFORE/ON the 7th....


----------



## smcg (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome! Wish we were already there to join you guys. Have fun and I hope my hubby and I get to meet you guys at future events!

smcg


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

YAY!! another table booked and ready to go!! everybody with vouchers just turn up and this is gonna b SOOOO MUCH FUN!!!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

My tentative 2............. 1 confirmed but the other can't make it.

What's the headcount now?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've just received my 4 vouchers :clap2:

I'll do a headcount over the weekend and reconfirm with the hotel


----------



## Jammer (Jul 4, 2011)

*Hi Pamela*

Hello Pam and other folks
Sorry for my question but I am a newbie to this forum with such events , may I ask you if I could join your group for the captioned event? still there is a place?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Jammer said:


> Hello Pam and other folks
> Sorry for my question but I am a newbie to this forum with such events , may I ask you if I could join your group for the captioned event? still there is a place?


As someone said earlier............. the more the merrier


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

5herry said:


> Am I the only newbie attending?? Also on my own...may ask some work friends if they want to attend too


I am a newbie as well.... like others have stated, this is a time to meet new people and enjoy some food...




DUS said:


> Ahrgs, I am always so prone to peer pressure... booked!
> 
> @ IndoMLA: That ride from Marina might be a good thing, can we get in touch for this?
> 
> Cheers guys!


Hahahaha... peer pressure is a bi+ch, huh? 
Send me a PM and we can try to meet up. I notice you are from Germany, I have just one rule if you ride with me... 'There will be no, and I mean ABSOLUTELY NO listening to and/or discussing David Hasselhoff.... Not his acting or his music music careers.' 



Jammer said:


> Hello Pam and other folks
> Sorry for my question but I am a newbie to this forum with such events , may I ask you if I could join your group for the captioned event? still there is a place?


Yes, please join us... you have to buy the voucher in the first link, though.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 4, 2011)

Grrrrr.....seems my department blocks the access to such payments system (first time for me to purchase through office), but count me in as I will purchase the deal as soon as finishing my work (arround 01:00 pm).


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> As someone said earlier............. the more the merrier


I must say.. turn out is better than I expected.. :clap2:

Credits to Pamela for kicking it off.. Cheers


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Can anyone confirm if we have our own "table/section" as it says on the coupon that "reservation/appointment is mandatory" 

Would like to know if I should be adding to an existing reservation or not. Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

As of now, we have 4 tables booked:

Debbie - table for 10
Jill - table for 6
Cathy - table for ? (Petrolhead please confirm)
Ipshi - table for ? (Ipshi please confirm)

I'm going to call one of the sales managers and have a word with them just to make sure everything is in order but I think we're ok for now Infamous.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> As of now, we have 4 tables booked:
> 
> Debbie - table for 10
> Jill - table for 6
> ...


Pam, I booked my table for 6 people


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think we're good to go then. Thanks Petrolhead. May I please call you Cathy? 

I will list down the final numbers over the weekend just to be sure we haven't missed anyone.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I think we're good to go then. Thanks Petrolhead. May I please call you Cathy?
> 
> I will list down the final numbers over the weekend just to be sure we haven't missed anyone.


Of course you can Debbie 

And at the risk of reiteration, am really looking forward to meeting all you guys


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

table for 8 booked here with a cute sounding bombay guy -- 

this iftar should be all kinds of fun


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How did I get a table booked?? I am sitting wherever little D is sitting. He will chear me up.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like Little D is coming to this Iftar then!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

yes he has to come... i think his future gf wants the other chair next to him booked for her!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Has anyone had Moosavings call them or pick up money yet?

I'm still waiting.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, they dropped my vouchers off this morning. Did you call them? I'm sure you will get them on time.


----------



## jamiJamster (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok, so my friend took a lot of time confirming on this, but then as soon as he confirmed, i called up mooSavings asking if ill get the Coupons by Sunday if i buy them now. Since I don't have a credit card (embarrassing!) i would have to pay up on delivery of the coupons which might take more than 3 days as they say. So another solution they came up with was that I can purchase the coupons from their office, which is near to my work, on Sunday. So please do let me know if the forum can squeeze two ppl in....?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Any amount can be added, so no problem.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

jynxy and cathy (?) may want to call up and increase table size to 8/10?

the group's getting huger by the minute


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> As of now, we have 4 tables booked:
> 
> Debbie - table for 10
> Jill - table for 6
> ...


Will you tell us which booking to say we're with or do we just start with Debbie and work our way down the list till they stop saying... "all the people for that table are here already"!!!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

mitchell0417 said:


> Will you tell us which booking to say we're with or do we just start with Debbie and work our way down the list till they stop saying... "all the people for that table are here already"!!!


the second would b best i think... 

Pam -- have you circulated your no. with the confirmees?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I will do a proper count and will message my number tonight


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Pammy is the contact for this. She will call and update the reservation. Please no one else do so. That will just become an issue. She will update the thread and the amount of people who confirm here, and will update.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Update*

Ok people.....here goes. If I've missed out anyone, please could you let me know so that I can update my list? Thanks 

4 tables booked as follows:

*Debbie*: Table for 10
*Jill*: Table for 10
*Cathy*: Table for 8
*Ipshi*: Table for 8

I called someone who works for Millenium and asked him to get in touch with the hotel's DOS and make sure all is ok with the reservations. I will reconfirm with him on Saturday.

We are a total of 26 now (haven't counted my 4 year old in yet) so this means we still have space for a few more should they wish to join us. I hope I haven't missed anyone out. 

As for my cell number, since I can only send a PM to 5 people at a time, this is going to be a little time consuming for me. So, why don't you all send me a PM and I will respond  Alternatively, you can BBM me on 21EA029E 

See you all Sunday! 

Md000 + 1
Jynxgirl
Ipshi + 1
Saima + 1
Infamous + 1
5herry
Mitchell + 3
Mr. Rossi
Ky1976 + 1
Petrolhead + 1
Pamela + my itsy bitsy 4 year old 
IndoMLA
Dus
Loca
Jammer
JamiJamster + 1


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice work Pam! Thank you for taking the time to organize this!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

BRAVO Pam!!!!

BTW two more joining, Ces & Ryan


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Pam, I'm plus 2


----------



## Jammer (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Pam, seems I can not join you since I am in the hospital for
Kidney 's stone happened today morning which need exclusive observation in the hospital. Hope to join you in the future.


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

Jammer said:


> Hi Pam, seems I can not join you since I am in the hospital for
> Kidney 's stone happened today morning which need exclusive observation in the hospital. Hope to join you in the future.


take care Jammer and be well soon.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Jammer said:


> Hi Pam, seems I can not join you since I am in the hospital for
> Kidney 's stone happened today morning which need exclusive observation in the hospital. Hope to join you in the future.


If you need any help with this, let me know...I know exactly what you are going through.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Pam, pls include another one. I am attending!


----------



## Jammer (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the kind offer, actually I am a "Stone Factory" case but getting better gradually. Seems the factory has a desperate demand despite of credit crunch...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

+2 for me.


----------



## NAM (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Pamela, 

Came across this a bit too late. Let me know if I'm still able to join, given its already Sunday. Not sure how long the voucher will be delivered in though. Any clue? 

Thanks,
Nazish


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

What time should everyone head down for?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> What time should everyone head down for?


I'm meeting at 7.00ish. Can meet you at same time Mr. Rossi if you wish


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll be there about 6:45pm. See you all later.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Quick question, I might be the only one that cares, but what is the dress code for this affair? 
Never been to one, so I don't know if folks wear shorts and flip flops or if people come out dressed up.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I intend to be fairly casually dressed


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Definitely not shorts and flip flops but I would think jeans are ok


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I will be in my work clothes so I will be looking extra "attractive" for the ladies  J/K... I will be taking off my tie!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> I will be in my work clothes so I will be looking extra "attractive" for the ladies  J/K... I will be taking off my tie!


Woohoo :tongue1:


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> I will be in my work clothes so I will be looking extra "attractive" for the ladies  J/K... I will be taking off my tie!


something to look forward :clap2: u can keep the tie


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Nearly hometime for me - see y'all later!


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

I was planning jeans & a glitzy top and will be there around 6.30ish - traffic permitting 

Look forward to seeing you all later x


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I will be +2 now


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

One of my guests is not coming, so have an extra voucher.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> One of my guests is not coming, so have an extra voucher.


Sending you a PM! My friend will take it!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

we're here and as expected too early. doors not yet open.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Pamela,

Thanks for Organizing this! Nice people and Good food!!! It was my first Iftar

I had a great time!

Cheers!


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

Had a great night guys thanks


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for organising Pamela  my 1st expat event - look forward to future ones aswell

S.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! T'was so nice to see you all!  Enjoy the rest of Ramadan!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Was nice to meet some of you tonight! Sorry I had to bail early, we'll have to do another gathering soon.


----------



## jamiJamster (Jul 15, 2011)

had a great time with u ppl.... it was my first EF hangout but definitely not the last.... Thanks Pam for all the efforts... met some really awesome ppl....


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

hello everyone!! the people i got to talk to and the people i didnt get to talk to... it was still awesome fun! ope to see guys come out more often


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Pammy for organizing and everyone for coming out. Good turn out!!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Good one Pamela, great event.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess I missed a lot of fun 

Hopefully will manage to attend next time....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Great night last night, high turnout and it was great to meet everyone. The only disapointment was not being able to speak to everyone which only serves as an excuse to do something similar again soon. 

That and the realisation I think the waiter pulled a fast one on me with the price of a cup of tea afterwards.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 4, 2011)

Seems it was a lovely event...sad I was thinking about my stone...come out? no its not...come out? no its not...come out? ouchhh...yeas it is ... fewwww ... relief ... looking to joine you in future.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Great night last night, high turnout and it was great to meet everyone. The only disapointment was not being able to speak to everyone which only serves as an excuse to do something similar again soon.
> 
> That and the realisation I think the waiter pulled a fast one on me with the price of a cup of tea afterwards.


Do tell....

It was nice meeting most of you guys... didn't meet and talk to everyone, but there will be other occasions to do so, I am sure.


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks Pam for organizing this event, I was happy that it had a good turn out, so there was always someone to talk to, i enjoyed the food and the company! 

it was great meeting you all (the ones I had the chance to talk) and the other ones I didn't have the chance, hopefully in the future


----------

